# [H] - Anub'Arak "Rache der Horde" sucht!



## Waldman (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Unsere Gilde, _*Rache der Horde*_, besteht seit mehreren Jahren und ist immer wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern für unsere 10-Mann-Raids. Für gemeinsame Raidabende in der Drachenseele sind wir nun auf der Suche nach Verstärkung.

Unser Fortschritt beziffert sich in der Drachenseele 2/8 (HC). Wir spielen in entspannter Atmosphäre, versuchen dabei erfolgreich zu sein. 

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Do - So - Di jeweils von 20-23 Uhr

Fortschritt:

Feuerlande: 1/7 (hc)
Drachenseele: 2/8 (hc)

Wir suchen:

- 1x Tank (Krieger/Dudu)
- 1x Heiler (Priester, Schamane)
- 1x Range-DD (Eule/Hexer/Schattenpriester/Eleschamane)

Wir erwarten...:

- ... ein funktionierendes Headset, sowie TS³ vom Bewerber.
- ... wenn ein Spieler nicht teilnehmen kann/möchte, dass er sich entsprechend im Kalender zu den Einladungen an-/abmeldet.
- ... dass ein Spieler kein bestimmtes Alter erreicht hat, so lange die geistige Reife vorhanden ist.
- ... ein faires und freundliches Miteinander.
- ... einen Ausrüstungsstand und spielerisches Vermögen, um Raidinstanzen besuchen zu können.

Nähere Informationen könnt Ihr gerne hier im Forum, im Spiel oder in einem TS³-Gespräch von mir erfragen.


www.rachederhor.de

lg Bloodlinêr


----------



## Waldman (9. September 2011)

Wöchentlicher Push!

- Klassensuche angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (16. September 2011)

Wöchentlicher Push!

- Klassensuche angepasst.
- Fortschritt angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (23. September 2011)

Wöchentlicher Push!

- Klassensuche angepasst.
- Fortschritt angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (10. Oktober 2011)

Update und Push


----------



## Waldman (2. November 2011)

Update


----------



## Waldman (25. November 2011)

*Update*


----------



## Waldman (6. Dezember 2011)

- Klassensuche angepasst.
- Fortschritt angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (16. Dezember 2011)

Klassensuche und Fortschritt angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (9. Januar 2012)

Progress angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (28. Februar 2012)

Spielersuche und Progress angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (9. März 2012)

Update Spielersuche.


----------



## Waldman (29. März 2012)

Spielersuche aktualisiert.


----------



## Waldman (13. April 2012)

Wir suchen noch dringend nach Spielern, um endlich im HC-Progress mit einer eingespielten Gruppe voran zu kommen.


----------



## Waldman (20. April 2012)

Push


----------



## Waldman (4. Mai 2012)

Spielersuche angepasst.


----------



## Waldman (18. Mai 2012)

Push


----------

